# Windows 8.1



## Bernie Seeck (Jul 5, 2015)

When updating to Windows 8.1, I had one item which failed to install. It is 802 400 55.
Any suggestions


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

First, follow what is seen here:

Troubleshoot problems with installing updates - Windows Help

If need be, run the troubleshooter (Fixit) from the orange link.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

80240055 is the error code for a particular update that fails.
Installation Failed: KB2919355. Error code 80240055 - Microsoft Community


----------

